# Flip... stay dry or organic insert?



## ducky1502

I LOVE my flips but so far I have only used organic inserts. Waiting for some stay dry ones to arrive. They seem to be the only thing that REALLY works for a decent amount of time. On a couple of occassions I've stuffed them with other inserts and I've also had no leaks. 

I'm about to buy an applix flip (to try as I only have poppers) but don't know whether to get it with a stay dry or organic insert?

I love how absorbant the organic ones are but they are quite bulky. I'm not looking to use them overnight or anything. Just 3-4hrs daytime use. 

What do people suggest? Which do you prefer? :)


----------



## c.m.c

i have this same question only vice versa --- i have just started to use the one flip i have and i have a stay dry flip--- i want to know more about the difference in them and organic ones--- the stay dry was only on Ava 2 hrs and she had it full!!!!!! im so lost about nappies now- i feel like i am getting nowhere- i was hoping organic might last longer


----------



## ducky1502

I have a super super heavy wetter and he can wear a flip with organic insert for 4hrs if needed. Plus it keeps in his explosive poo!


----------



## c.m.c

brill- i love the flip- it defo keeps in horrendous poo nappies and i love the feel of her wee bum when she has them on- no redness or anything-- thank you i will defo buy organic inserts when i buy more covers too


----------



## kawaiigirl

I use mostly stay dry inserts and they are great. My lo is a relatively heavy wetter and we have never had any leaks. She has worn one for 5.5 hours (because she fell asleep) and it was soaked but still no leaks. They are really lovely and soft against babys skin and are fleece so no need for a liner. They are also very trim! My lo wears her flip at night for 14 hours (organic with stay dry on top) and we havent had a leak yet! I love both inserts I must admit, but for day to day use the stay dry inserts work great for me! I have the ll boosters but haven't needed to use them....yet!


----------



## Jetters

My baby outpees a stay dry in 2 hours max. Organics last 3-4 easily. I use these: https://www.thenaturalbabyresource....s-Nappy-Accessories/Cotton-Babies-Insert-Sock They are pricey but FAB- I fold the inserts and stuff them in the socks, and then it makes the insert the same size and bulkiness as a stay dry. I leave them piled up on the shelf and then it's just grab and go, no faff, no liner etc :)


A stay dry will last half the time an organic one does although it is slightly slimmer. Add an LL bamboo booster for another hour underneath though if you want to try SDs with a heavy wetter :) xx


----------



## ducky1502

Is it £3 for one?


----------



## Jetters

yeah :dohh: they're fab though. 

edit: there's also the weehugger fleece socks too, here https://www.fill-your-pants.com/inserts-and-boosters/weehuggers-soaker-hugger.html I prefer the BG ones cos they are trimmer although that does mean it's a tight squeeze to fit the inserts in lol. I've got 5 of these weehugger ones that we don't use any more if you want them? Will do all 5 for £6 posted.


----------



## fluffpuffin

I really like the organic ones. Once the absorbancy has fully built up I can easily get 4 hours out of it. I don't find them any more bulky than olther cloth nappies, in fact probably slimmer than my BG V3's. I have more stay-dry inserts though as they were cheaper, but have to use them with a LL booster to get 4 hours.

Does anyone know how the econobum prefolds compare to the organic flip inserts? They're cheaper, and I need more inserts.


----------



## Jetters

I've never tried them, but I spotted someone selling some cheap earlier https://community.babycentre.co.uk/...econobums_flexitots_ebay_cheapies?cpg=1&pd=-1 xx


----------



## c.m.c

fluffpuffin said:


> I really like the organic ones. Once the absorbancy has fully built up I can easily get 4 hours out of it. I don't find them any more bulky than olther cloth nappies, in fact probably slimmer than my BG V3's. I have more stay-dry inserts though as they were cheaper, but have to use them with a LL booster to get 4 hours.
> 
> Does anyone know how the econobum prefolds compare to the organic flip inserts? They're cheaper, and I need more inserts.

i am going down to the babe me (www.naturalbabyresource.com) shop tomorrow as it is close to me- i was wanting to ask the girl about econobum- if i get any good info i will let you all know tomorrow- the girl in the shop is great and to anyone who still has their bounty pack- this shop does 15% ur order with the wee voucher thats in the bounty pack:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ducky1502

Any other opinions? Planning on making an order in the next day or two :)


----------



## c.m.c

went to newry to visit a friend and forgot the V4 i wanted to bring back- im a bit scared for the bank balance so i might leave it to pay day and head down and ask about econobum-- if anyone is interested in baba me (www.thenaturalbabyresource.co.uk) ask for a girl called ann-marie when u call shes very good with advice o and just lie and say i got a voucher in ur bounty pack and fingers crossed u can get 15% discount!!!!!


----------

